
Research In Motion buys QNX - davidw
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/09/research-in-motion-wants-to-get-into-your-car-with-qnx-software-acquisition/
======
allertonm
I find it hard to believe this is just about automotive. QNX makes a very well
regarded embedded OS, people I know who've worked with it rave about it.

So I can't help wondering if RIM has just bought their next-gen mobile OS,
especially given the widely held view that RIM's current platform is ancient
and creaky.

~~~
EventHorizon
The odd part is that QNX has never really been interested in the mobile-os
market. They have mainly been targeting the automotive, defense, industrial
and medical verticals.

~~~
allertonm
This post from a former QNX marketing VP appears to disagree with you:
[http://saunderslog.com/2010/04/09/rim-didnt-buy-qnx-for-
its-...](http://saunderslog.com/2010/04/09/rim-didnt-buy-qnx-for-its-auto-
business/)

"QNX has long been looking for a partner with whom to enter the mobile space.
For example, almost 10 years ago I was the marketing VP at QNX for a short
period of time. Even then, QNX CEO Dan Dodge thought that the real prize in
the embedded OS market was the mobile handset."

------
gaius
The linked press release in that article is about QNX's home energy management
system, not about any acquisition.

~~~
cpach
This one seems to be the real deal: <http://press.rim.com/release.jsp?id=3766>

